# diabetic in alicante



## andie.po (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello all, I really need your help, my family and i moved to Ailcante 3 weeks ago and I need to find a doctor who can help with my diabetes, im type 1 and have been for 23 years, I asked at a hospital merimar and they can only perscribe what i need but I also need a doctor who speaks english, any info would be helpful


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andie.po said:


> Hello all, I really need your help, my family and i moved to Ailcante 3 weeks ago and I need to find a doctor who can help with my diabetes, im type 1 and have been for 23 years, I asked at a hospital merimar and they can only perscribe what i need but I also need a doctor who speaks english, any info would be helpful


Hi Andie

Diabetes is very common in Spain and any doctor will be able to help you. Are you registered at a health clinic? Search for "Medical Centres Alicante English-Speaking" and there are plenty to choose from.

Have you seen this website?

Diabetes in Spain | Being Pancreatically Challenged in Spain


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, I am diabetic, type 2, but underweight and quite young. I am on nearly the max allowed tablets and have a mum and two brothers on insulin.

We are hoping to move to Spain in the near future and I have priced metformin/gliclazide into my budget but I wonder if anyone who pays for insulin could give me a rough monthly cost. I am well under retirement age but will hopefully not have to work so won't qualify for the free meds.

Thanks

Darrren


----------

